# Single Glazed RV's



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Our American friends obviously don't feel the need to double glaze RV's, US use is usually in warmer climes.

We went away last weekend to Dunbar. Come the morning it was damper than a Turkish Masseurs Jock Strap inside the Fourwinds.

What's the best solution, internal silver screens ? External silver screens ? A secondry glazing add on ?

Any advice/tips appreciated.

Regards

Pat


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pat1 said:


> We went away last weekend to Dunbar. What's the best solution, internal silver screens ? External silver screens ? A secondry glazing add on ?


Either move inland a wee bit to Pencaitland where it's warmer, or keep your socks on. 

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Only one solution, more ventilation!

If this is a problem invest in some vent covers that allow the vant to be open in the rain (these are great for ventilation when travelling)

Trust me ventilation will improve things dramatically

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get a quote from Anglia, or buy a European motorhome.

Seriously, exterior silver screens. Ventilation will work, but if the weather is as it has been here for the last few days you will want to batten down the hatches.

My European 'van does not have one spot of condensation, in fact to humidity level is only 32% compare to over 80% outside.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

> buy a European motorhome.


Shudder! If that is the optin, put up with damp windows :lol:

The vents that I was referring to allow you to open the vent for fresh air but will not let rain in from the outside.

My Winnie is double glazed so we don't get the problem anymorw, but we have had RV's for over 20 years and it does cure the problem

Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_The vents that I was referring to allow you to open the vent for fresh air but will not let rain in from the outside. _

This is not fresh air as we know it, Jim.

This the kind of freezing wind to ice your eyes over, turn your tea cold in 15 seconds and be the best form of birth control ever.

Don't know about RVers but I do like to be cosy when away during the winter months. Having widows letting in freezing gales is not my idea of fun!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

um.. mine is single glazed... but America is BIG.. there are some very cold bits.. so not sure why they are not all double glazed really


Dehumidifier? running maybe when your not using RV ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV's*

Hi

An elecronic dehumidifier - a cheap thing from B&Q will help.

Russell


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got quite a big de-humidifier in the garage, might try that the next time were away.

Am I right in saying that internal screens will help only with preventing heat loss and contribute nothing to condensation problem ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pat1 said:


> I've got quite a big de-humidifier in the garage, might try that the next time were away.
> 
> Am I right in saying that internal screens will help only with preventing heat loss and contribute nothing to condensation problem ?


Correct!

Condesation is caused when warm air meets cold air.

Interior screens only move the cold/warm air meeting point to the interior of the screen.

Exterior screens move the cold/warm air meeting point to the exterior of the windscreen.

If you feel the windscreen when you have exterior screens in place it will feel comfortably warm, thus preventing condensation.


----------



## catman (Jul 3, 2007)

*single glazed*

I agree with eddie put vent cover on and leave vent s/open
catman


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We use a small de-humidifier bought from Homebase, about £60.
This helps a lot as it dries the air, so less moisture to condense on your cold windows!
Ventilation also helps, we have skylight covers fitted which allow you to leave the skylight open in all weathers, and stops rain and wind blowing in.
I think the best cure though is to head south to warmer lands. trying to work out how to do this!!!!

dangerous 8)


----------

